# Live-Linux von CD - Einschränkungen der Benuterrechte



## akrite (18. Januar 2006)

Habe gerade mal eben Knoppix 4.02 gebootet und war begeistert ! Um meinem lustlosen "Computer-Beauftragten" den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen mit evtl. aukommenden Bedenken zu den Veränderungen am System, möchte ich gerne Wissen, wie kann ich die Benutzerrechte so setzen, dass zwar etwas auf den lokalen Festplatten abgespeichert werden kann aber diese nicht versehentlich gelöscht, formatiert etc. werden können ? Und, wie kann jeder Rechner (ursprünglich 8 Win98-Clients + 1 W2k-Server) über den ursprünglich W2k-Server ins Internet ?

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort
Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2006)

Muss der Server Win2K bleiben? Oder kann man da auch Linux draufpacken? Wenn ja wuerde ich Dir raten im Laufschritt zum Zeitschriftenfachdealer zu marschieren und dort das aktuelle Linux-Magazin abzugreifen, denn dort ist eine CD dabei, und diese enthaelt den OpenSchool-Server welcher sich doch fuer ein Schulprojekt quasi anbietet.


----------



## akrite (18. Januar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss der Server Win2K bleiben? Oder kann man da auch Linux draufpacken? Wenn ja wuerde ich Dir raten im Laufschritt zum Zeitschriftenfachdealer zu marschieren und dort das aktuelle Linux-Magazin abzugreifen, denn dort ist eine CD dabei, und diese enthaelt den OpenSchool-Server welcher sich doch fuer ein Schulprojekt quasi anbietet.


... Danke, für die prompte Antwort ! Mein Problem ist, dass sich der "Computer-Beauftragte" da wieder quer stellen wird, wenn etwas installiert werden soll :-( Also bleibt mir nur, zu hoffen, dass alle 9 mit Knoppix 4.02 gebooteten Rechner über den einen als Server/Router fungierenden PC ins Internet kommen ! Geht das ? Werde aber trotzdem gleich, zur Mittagspause, zum Laden rennen und das aktuelle Linux-Magazin (welche Nummer ?) erwerben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2006)

Ausgabe 02/06, grosses Titelthema "Sie packen das"

Ich weiss nicht genau wie das bei Win2K mit dem Routing laeuft, aber wenn es ganz normal als Router laeuft, dann koenntest Du unter Linux den Win2K-Rechner als Default Gateway und evtl. sogar als DNS angeben.


----------



## akrite (18. Januar 2006)

... das Betriebsystem spielt ja nach dem Knoppix-booten keine Rolle mehr, es sollten dann 9 Rechner mit Linux laufen, wovon der eine (ehemals Win2k Server) als Router/Server nach draußen (Internet) fungieren soll ! Also nichts mehr mit Windows im System.
Aber wie ist es mit den Rechten bzgl. lesen/schreiben/löschen/formatieren auf den Client-PCs , kann ich die beim Booten einschränken ?

Andreas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2006)

Normale User koennen eh nicht ueberall schreiben, und da jeder User sein Home-Verzeichnis hat sollte dies auch hauptsaechlich als Ablage fuer persoenlichen Krempel dienen. Programme wie fdisk oder mkfs koennen von normalen Usern nicht ausgefuehrt werden, sodass die Platte nicht formatiert werden kann.


----------



## akrite (18. Januar 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Normale User koennen eh nicht ueberall schreiben, und da jeder User sein Home-Verzeichnis hat sollte dies auch hauptsaechlich als Ablage fuer persoenlichen Krempel dienen.


  Was bin ich denn , wenn ich von einer Knoppix-CD 4.02 boote , normaler User ? Und ist dort ein Home-Verzeichnis auf der Platte eingerichtet, welches sich bei jedem Booten wieder öffnen läßt , mit den abgespeicherten Dateien oder muß uch die z.B. auf einen USB-Stick speichern? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Januar 2006)

Es kommt drauf an wie Du Dich einloggst.
Normale User muessen in der Regel eh erst eingerichtet werden und das Dateisystem liegt bei Knoppix meines Wissens nach lediglich im Speicher.
Kannst Du da nichts installieren? Denn Knoppix kann ja auch auf Festplatte installiert werden.


----------



## deepthroat (18. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Das Problem wird sein (wenn du nichts installieren kannst) das unter Knoppix der Standardbenutzer automatisch die Erlaubnis hat sich als root (Administrator) anzumelden indem er su bzw. sudo benutzt.

Du bräuchtest also eine modifizierte Knoppix CD wo das root Konto mit einem Passwort geschützt ist.

Unter Win98 kann sowieso jeder Benutzer alles löschen oder ändern, da das Dateisystem keine Zugriffsrechteverwaltung hergibt. D.h. du wirst den Zugriff auf Dateien und Ordner nicht verhindern können. Du könntest aber irgendwie das Heimverzeichnis zwischen den Reboots sichern und wiederherstellen (=> mod. Knoppix CD) und die Partitionen nur read-only einbinden (wenn überhaupt).

Zum Erstellen der Knoppix CD brauchst du wiederum Linux, du könntest allerdings Knoppix unter Knoppix erstellen 

Gruß


----------



## Aiju (18. Januar 2006)

Marschier einfach zum Computerbeauftragten (oder seinem Vorgesetzten  ) überzeuge ihn mit schlagenden Argumenten, führe im SuSE (oder mein@wegen Knoppix) vor, zeige ihm wie benutzerfreundlich, stabil und schlank das System ist, fertig.


----------

